# Biggest bass i've seen in person



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I know a 6 pound bass isn't all that uncommon, but where I usually fish a 3 pounder is a monster. lol. so i went fishin at 5:30 wednesday mornin and we caught a couple decent 1-2 pound bass, then about 8:15 my friend thought he snagged a log, but the drag started streamin, he was usin like 8 pound test...but anyway we got it in the boat, took some pictures, and measured/weighed it. 22 inches and 6.5 pounds on an accurate scale...he let me get a picture with it too. lol. then we put it in the water, revieved it, and it swam away to fight another day.

Trevor with his Bass.










Me with his bass










and for some reason my fingers look pretty long in the picture. haha.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

good lookin bass,,, great job on the release.....:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job on the bass Trevor, there are some true hogs in that lake. I only wish more people would take care of the lake and practice catch and release.

Coach A


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I know alot of folks who would LOVE to catch a true 6lb'er. granted they can be caught it is usually someone catching a2-3lb'er and believing it is over 5. Curse of the fisherman...LOL....we always wanna believe it is bigger hahahahaha. Yours truly is a nice fish and definitly looks 6 :clap 22" should average 5-7 anyways and yours looks plump, so I would say the scale was probably accurarate. :letsdrink

congrats on a good catch and great job on the release :bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

damn nice fish!! congrats.. and looks to be a true 6lber too


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice Bass, and thank you for the release:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch:clap:clap:clap....my largest being 6.5# is hanging on the wall here at home. I caught it years ago (about 30) when Susan and I visited her cousins in Jackson, Mississippi. That was BEFORE the days of taking a picture and getting a mount. Today .. without a doubt....back in the water. I have only kept 1 Bass in the last 50 years.


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

dang good fish... fun to eat but its nice to here about the release so others can enjoy the sport. way to do work


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Nice Fish


----------

